# w*w.zin-service.eu Lastschrift



## katzenjens (28 Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

anscheinend gibt es mal wieder einen Versuch, Leuten unbemerkt das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen. Einen Kollegen von mir hat es auch erwischt.






Bei flüchtigen Lesen denkt man das es Zinsen sind. Möchte nicht wissen, wie viele das nicht bemerken. In Wirklichkeit ist das ein Beitrag für Domains bzw. Webhosting der Firma w*w.zin-service.eu (Zentrale Internet Network Service Ltd.). Allerdings hat sich mein Kollege niemals dort angemeldet. Google findet inzwischen auch mehrere "Nicht-Kunden". Die Aufmachung der Lastschrift ist auf jeden Fall pfiffig gemacht.

Die Angebote und die Aufmachung auf der Homepage sind derart "komisch" und auch preislich unattraktiv, dass sich niemand direkt anmelden würde. Zudem das Anmeldeformular ungeschützt ist sowie AGBs und Impressum "interessant".

Ich bin mir nicht einmal sicher, ob Name und Adresse sowie Telefonnummer bei den Domaindaten zu der Person gehören. Daher kann ich jeden Betroffenen raten, welcher definitiv keinen Vertrag abgeschlossen hat, zum einen die Lastschrift zurückbuchen zu lassen und bei der Polizei eine Anzeige aufzugeben. Je schneller die Behörden reagieren, umso schneller kann dem Spuk ein Ende gesetzt werden. Mein Kollege hat übrigens auch ne EMail an den Anbieter geschickt, welche bis jetzt unbeantwortet ist.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Oktober 2006)

*AW: w*w.zin-service.eu Lastschrift*

[edit]
@Reducal (nach unten). Ja, habe ich auch gesehen, auch die Webseite verschweigt nichts. Ich hatte zuerst einen Tippfehler und fand keine Domain, daher hab ich mal gekuckt. War aber mein Fehler. Sorry.
Die Firma ist in UK registriert (bei g* limited)
http://www.simplycreditreports.com/company/ZENTRALE-INTERNET-NETWORK-SERVICE-LIMITED.html
(als deutsche Niederlassung ist es ja offenbar in Arbeit)
Ist alles ganz offen und unversteckt, I*Z* ist auch director der ltd
http://www.ukdata.com/creditreports/viewDirectorDetails.do?directorId=18276274
also: recht offene Firmenstruktur und nichts von dieser Seite Ungewöhnliches. 
Einfach mal dort nachfragen?


----------



## Reducal (28 Oktober 2006)

*AW: w*w.zin-service.eu Lastschrift*

Du gibst jetzt hier einen Hinweis darauf, dass womöglich der Anbieter etwas Schindluder treiben könnte. Was ist, wenn in Wirklichkeit die Adress- und Kontodaten deines Freundes von einem bislang unbekannten missbraucht wurden und der eigentliche Geschädigte dieser Anbieter ist?

In einem Popup stand soeben folgendes: 





> Sehr geehrte Besucherin, sehr geehrter Besucher!
> aufgrund der Umstellung unseres Zahlungssystem mit einem Fremddienstleister kam es bei einigen Kunden zu erhöhten Problemen bzw. Unsicherheiten bezüglich der Lastschriften.
> 
> *Steht auf Ihrer Lastschrift- oder Kreditkartenabrechung ZINS Service??? *
> ...


----------



## Reducal (28 Oktober 2006)

*AW: w*w.zin-service.eu Lastschrift*

Die AGB waren heute diese:


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Oktober 2006)

*AW: w*w.zin-service.eu Lastschrift*

Tatsache ist, dass es außer ganz wenigen (nicht gerade positiven) Googletreffern
 so gut wie nichts über das Unternehmen bekannt ist 
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q="zin-service.eu"+&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=


----------



## katzenjens (28 Oktober 2006)

*AW: w*w.zin-service.eu Lastschrift*

Hallo,

@reducal
Meine Vermutungen (nicht Anschuldigungen) beruhen auf der Aufmachung der Homepage und vor allem auf die Aufmachung des Lastschriftauftrags. Zum anderen ist momentan nix bei Google zu finden ausser die Beiträge im EBay und Baby-Forum. Da auf der Webseite des Anbieters keine robots.txt zu finden ist, kann diese Webseite noch nicht lange online sein. Was auch in meinen Augen "komisch" ist, dass die Webseite bei 1&1 inkl. Bannertausch gehostet ist. Ich gebe Dir natürlich recht, dass Dritte einfach mit fremden Kundennamen und Kontodaten Produkte bestellt haben. Es sollte ein leichtes sein, dieses herauszufinden, da mein Kollege angeblich eine Domain beantragt hat. nur ist es bis heute noch zu keinem Kontakt gekommen. Die Info auf der Homepage mit dem Lastschrifthinweis ist auch erst seit Mittwoch dort zu finden. Vorher gab es nicht einmal eine Kontaktemail, nur das Kontaktformular.

Aber ich bleibe dabei, es sieht alles etwas "fishy" aus, auch wwenn die Firma ordnungsgemäß registriert ist. Übrigens hat mein Kollege auch schon bei 1&1 nachgefragt, weil die ja lt. AGB Partner sind, aber bisher auch nur nichtssagende Aussagen vom Support bekommen.

Mal sehen wie sich das weiterentwickelt. Andererseits kann ich mir nicht wirklich vorstellen, dass jemand ne Ltd. gründet um hauptberuflich Konten zu plündern. So dumm kann doch keiner sein.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Oktober 2006)

*AW: w*w.zin-service.eu Lastschrift*



katzenjens schrieb:


> Andererseits kann ich mir nicht wirklich vorstellen, dass jemand ne Ltd. gründet um hauptberuflich Konten zu plündern. So dumm kann doch keiner sein.


dieses Unternehmen  erscheint mir auch etwas seltsam. Nichts  ist leichter als in UK eine Ltd zu gründen.
Ist nicht mal im Ansatz mit der Gründung einer  GmbH zu vergleichen, das Impressum ist absolut nichtsagend:  
http://zin-service.eu/imp.htm


> Zentrale Internet Network Service Ltd.
> Kanzleistrasse 1
> 77736 Zell am Hamersbach
> Geschäftsführer: I.  Z.
> ...


nicht mal eine  e-mail Adresse gibt es im Impressum


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (28 Oktober 2006)

*AW: w*w.zin-service.eu Lastschrift*

Das kommt mir alles etwas komisch vor. Ich würde der Sache auf jeden Fall gründlich nachgehen.


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Oktober 2006)

*AW: w*w.zin-service.eu Lastschrift*



Reducal schrieb:


> Was ist, wenn in Wirklichkeit die Adress- und Kontodaten deines Freundes
> von einem bislang unbekannten missbraucht wurden  und der eigentliche Geschädigte dieser Anbieter
> ist?


erscheint mir nach meinen  Recherchen höchst  unwahrscheinlich


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Oktober 2006)

*AW: w*w.zin-service.eu Lastschrift*

Jedenfalls wurde die Firma ganz offiziell gegründet (im Mai 2006)
http://www.ukdata.com/creditreports/viewCompanyDetails.do?companyId=05805577

Hier steht offenbar der "deutsche" Verantwortliche ganz offen auch im britischen Handelsregister. Dass mit einer solch offenen Konstellation *absichtlich* "krumme Dinge" passieren, wäre vom Initiator sehr dumm, zumal bei einer Konstellation wie hier schnell auch das Finanzamt Fragen stellt,insbesondere wenn unklar ist, ob die deutsche GmbH (oder Limited & Co KG?) überhaupt schon in Gründung ist...


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Oktober 2006)

*AW: w*w.zin-service.eu Lastschrift*

Dummheit war noch nie ein Hinderungsgrund für krumme Geschäfte


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Oktober 2006)

*AW: w*w.zin-service.eu Lastschrift*

Was für Psychologen:


> Steht auf Ihrer Lastschriftenabrechung ZINS Service???


 Klarer Fall von Freudscher Fehlleistung... Sollte genau das dort gelesen werden? Es steht aber Zin-service drauf.

by the way...
Asche auf mein Haupt!
Amtsgericht: 79098 Freiburg i. Br. (HRB700366)
ich weiss ja mehr über die Firma als die selbst *lach*

technische Frage: Was bedeutet


> Service scan
> FTP - 21	220 FTP Server ready.
> SMTP - 25	Error: TimedOut
> HTTP - 80	HTTP/1.1 200 OK
> ...


Keine mails möglich?


----------



## katzenjens (28 Oktober 2006)

*AW: w*w.zin-service.eu Lastschrift*

Hallo,

wie auch schon im EBay-Forum diskutiert wurde, woher kommen die Kundendaten. Dieses ist m.E. wichtiger. Bedarf es einer persönlichen Legitimation um in UK eine Ltd. zu gründen. Da ich nicht glauben kann, dass jemand offen so agiert. Ich vermute immer noch, dass Name und Anschrift nicht zwangsläufig mit dem Initiator identisch sind.

Ich habe täglichen Kontakt mit meinem Kollegen und werde über neue Erkenntnisse auf jeden Fall berichten.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Stalker2002 (29 Oktober 2006)

*AW: w*w.zin-service.eu Lastschrift*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> technische Frage: Was bedeutet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das bedeutet nur, das direkt auf *diesem* Server kein Mailverkehr abgewickelt wird. Mein schwedisches "Schweizer Internet-Taschenmesser" meint, das Gemaile würde über den standardmäßigen Mailserver von 1&1 laufen. 

MfG
L.


----------



## spaceboy (31 Oktober 2006)

*AW: w*w.zin-service.eu Lastschrift*

Hallo liebe Betroffene,

Auch mir wurden am 23.10.06 €13,47 abgebucht. Habe keinen Vertrag mit denen bzw. irgendwelche Konten-Daten von mir rausgegeben, geschweige denn eine Einzugsermächtigung bzw. Lastschriftauftrag erteilt.

Die Transaktion sieht der von @katzenjens (1. Posting) sehr sehr ähnlich (nur daß eine andere BuchungsNr. o.ä. vor dem Wort 'ZIN-SERVICE' steht und die BLZ+KontoNr. des Empfängers noch zusätzlich zu sehen ist).

Ich habe das Ende letzter Woche bemerkt und dann meine Bank angewiesen, den Betrag wieder zurückzubuchen (Ist auch schon geschehen). Weitere Aktionen habe ich bis jetzt nicht getätigt. Ist es jetzt schon sinnvoll, bei der Polizei eine Strafanzeige zu stellen, oder soll man erst mal abwarten was passiert (Mahnung, Email, etc...)?

Was mich interessieren würde:

Gab es schon bei anderen Betroffenen Mahnungen oder Email-Verkehr mit denen?

Kann man seine Hausbank anweisen, bei solchen Abbuchungen (zu einem bestimmten Zahlungsempfänger/Konto/BLZ) einen Riegel vorzuschieben (so eine Art Firewall fürs Bankkonto)? Sollte doch technisch möglich sein oder?

Preisfrage: Wie kommen die an meine Daten ran? Bin ohnehin schon skeptisch und sehr vorsichtig bei irgendwelchen Internet-Geschäften...!!!

Schönen Gruß
spaceboy


----------



## katzenjens (31 Oktober 2006)

*AW: w*w.zin-service.eu Lastschrift*

Hi,

Ich kann jedem Betroffenen nur empfehlen, Strafanzeige gegen Unbekannt zu stellen und natürlich den fraglichen Betrag zurückzubuchen. Ist kostenfrei bei jeder Bank.

Strafanzeige gegen Unbekannt, weil der Verursacher nicht unbedingt die Firma zin-service.eu sein muss sondern vielleicht Dritte mit fremden Kontodaten Unsinn anstellen.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Reducal (31 Oktober 2006)

*AW: w*w.zin-service.eu Lastschrift*



spaceboy schrieb:


> Ist es jetzt schon sinnvoll, bei der Polizei eine Strafanzeige zu stellen?


Wenn du mit der Sache nichts zu tun hast, musst du gar nichts machen, es sei denn du verdächtigst den Anbeiter einer Straftat. Wenn man aber davon ausgeht, dass der Anbieter durch die Falscheingabe von Datenen geschädigt ist, dann obliegt ihm als Geschädigten die Erstattung einer Anzeige.


----------



## bigben (31 Oktober 2006)

*AW: w*w.zin-service.eu Lastschrift*

Hallo,
bin neu im Forum, freue mich aber, dass ich ich es gefunden habe. Bin auch ein "Betroffener", da ich gestern meine Kontoauszüge abgeholt habe und eine Abbuchung der Fa. ZIN-SERVICE.EU vom 23.10. in Höhe von 11,97€ festgestellt habe. Mit Meiner Bank habe ich gleich telefoniert, aber die Rückbuchung kann ich erst morgen einleiten, da bei uns heute Feiertag ist. Aber ich bin froh, dass ich im Internet etwas zu dieser Fa. gefunden habe und staune,dass von einigen Beiträgen schon ein Zusammenhang mit "1&1" erkannt wurde, bei denen ich auch Kunde bin.
Bei mir lautet der gesamte Lastschrift (Einzug) wie fogt:
23.10. ZIN-SERVICE.EU                     0064.4965.5988  ZIN-SERVICE   11,97€
         EU ABUCHUNG Z.I.N.S. QUARTA L4 
Aber es ist ein Unding, das eine Fa. ohne Auftrag einem so ohne Weiteres eine
"kleine" Summe vom Konto abbuchen. Ich werde mir jedenfalls rechtliche Schritte vorbehalten.
Gruß bigben


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Oktober 2006)

*AW: w*w.zin-service.eu Lastschrift*



bigben schrieb:


> ... und staune,dass von einigen Beiträgen schon ein Zusammenhang mit "1&1" erkannt wurde, bei denen ich auch Kunde bin.


Vorsicht! Den Zusammenhang mit 1&1 suggeriert die Zin-service u.a. durch ihre AGB. Mir ist nicht bekannt, dass dieser Zusammenhang bisher *von 1&1 aus* bestätigt wäre. 
Da könntest Du als Betroffener mal nachfragen...


----------



## spaceboy (1 November 2006)

*AW: w*w.zin-service.eu Lastschrift*

Hallo!



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Vorsicht! Den Zusammenhang mit 1&1 suggeriert die Zin-service u.a. durch ihre AGB. Mir ist nicht bekannt, dass dieser Zusammenhang bisher *von 1&1 aus* bestätigt wäre.
> Da könntest Du als Betroffener mal nachfragen...



Das mit 1&1 ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Auch ich bin 1&1-Kunde (seit ca. Juli 2004 und habe dort sogar seit Juli 2006 eine EU-Domain). Der Zusammenhang ist zwar hypotetisch, aber...

Der Webserver und die Namens-Auflösung für zin-service.eu gehen auf jeden Fall ins 1&1-Netzwerk:



> C:\>tracert zin-service.eu
> 
> Routenverfolgung zu zin-service.eu [82.165.48.1]  über maximal 30 Abschnitte
> :
> ...



Interessant wäre, ob man evtl. Gemeinsamkeiten zwischen Betroffenen erkennt. Dafür gibt's aber im Moment hier noch zu wenig gemeldete Fälle, um darüber eine Aussage zu treffen.

Hat jemand eine Idee bzw. Vorstellung zu dem Thema "Kontofirewall" aus meinem gestrigen Posting?
Ich finde es schon beängstigend, wie leicht es sein muß, jemanden Geld vom Konto zu holen, ohne Lastschriftauftrag/Einzugsermächtigung. Diesmal waren es €13,47 - geht ja noch, aber diese bösen Menschen könnten genauso gut ein vielfaches abbuchen! Dagegen muß es doch technische Möglichkeiten bei den Banken geben, oder? :wall: 

Schönen Gruß
spaceboy


----------



## dream-family (1 November 2006)

*AW: w*w.zin-service.eu Lastschrift*

Hallo,

auch ich fand am 23.10.2006 eine Abbuchung der Firma ZIN-SERVICE.EU über 13,47 € auf meinem Girokonto. Buchungstext: 5474.5923.3182 ZIN-SERVICE.EU ABUCHUNG Z.I.N.S. QUARTAL4
Habe daraufhin am 24.10.2006 bei meiner Bank dieser Lastschrift widersprochen und den Betrag noch am selben Tag wieder gutgeschrieben bekommen.
Da ich in diesem Forum gelesen habe, dass auch andere Leute davon betroffen sind, habe ich gestern abend über die Internetwache der Polizei eine Anzeige erstattet. Mal sehen was sich daraus entwickelt.

Mir ist es übrigens auch völlig schleierhaft, wie diese Firma an meine Kontodaten gelangt ist. Ich erledige meine Bankgeschäfte über die Quicken 2007 Software und habe meinen Rechner mit Norton-Internet-Security 2006 geschützt (Kontonummer unter Datenschutz in den vertraulichen Daten eingetragen - so dass eigentlich keine unberechtigte Übertragung dieser Daten möglich sein sollte).

Viele Grüße an alle anderen Geschädigten von
Thomas


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (1 November 2006)

*AW: w*w.zin-service.eu Lastschrift*



spaceboy schrieb:


> Ich finde es schon beängstigend, wie leicht es sein muß, jemanden Geld vom Konto zu holen, ohne Lastschriftauftrag/Einzugsermächtigung. Diesmal waren es €13,47 - geht ja noch, aber diese bösen Menschen könnten genauso gut ein vielfaches abbuchen! Dagegen muß es doch technische Möglichkeiten bei den Banken geben



Nein, die gibt es leider nicht, da oftmals Beträge und Name des Einreichers wechseln. Deshalb hat man ja die Möglichkeit geschaffen, Belastungen im Lastschriftverfahren innerhalb 6 Wochen ab Belastungstag der Bank wieder zur Gutschrift zurückzugeben (u.U. auch längere Frist, s. AGB der Bank). Also immer regelmäßig die Kontoauszüge holen (am besten wöchentlich) und prüfen. Und wenn unklare Belastungen vorgenommen wurden - zurück damit!


----------



## Captain Picard (1 November 2006)

*AW: w*w.zin-service.eu Lastschrift*



JohnnyBGoode schrieb:


> s. AGB der Bank).


Die Bank kann reinschreiben, was sie will, es ist unwirksam 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=150780#post150780


----------



## caveheart (1 November 2006)

*AW: w*w.zin-service.eu Lastschrift*

Tach Leute,

auch ich bin ein ZINS-Geschädigter. Mir wurden am 23.10.06  11,97 EURO abgebucht per Lastschrift. Habe ebenfalls Online bei der Polizei in Baden-Württemberg Anzeige erstattet. Mir wurde gemailt, dass die zuständige Polizeidirektion in Offenburg ist und meine Anzeige entsprechend weitergeleitet wurde. Selbstverständlich habe ich ebenfalls nach Kenntnis der Abbuchung meine Bank angewiesen, die Laszschrift zurückzubuchen.

Ich bin ebenfalls Kunde von 1&1 und habe, nachdem ich hier einige Beiträge gelesen habe, ob vielleicht 1&1 mit involviert ist, sofort dort angerufen.

Ich wurde an die Abteilungsleiterin Kundenbetreuung verbunden und diese versicherte mir: 1&1 hat mit diesen Abbuchungen nichts zu tun und würde auch keine andere Firmen wie z.B. ZINS mit Abbuchungen bzw. Dienstleistungen im Namen von 1&1 beauftragen. Es wurde die Rechtsabteilung von 1&1 eingeschaltet, die weitere Schritte prüft.

Mir wurde ausdrücklich empfohlen, wenn ich keine Geschäftsbeziehung mit ZINS hätte, Strafanzeige wegen Verdachts auf Betrug zu erstatten (ist natürlich keine rechtsverbindliche Auskunft).

Mich würde wirklich auch interessieren, wie diese [........] an die Bankdaten herankommt. Sind alle Betroffenen ebenfalls 1&1-Kunden bzw. GMX oder wie die ganzen Unterfirmen von 1&1 heissen ? Vielleicht sollten sich alle dazu noch 'mal äussern. Wäre nett. Dann könnte man die "undichte" Stelle wirklich ein bißchen einkreisen.

Grüße Cave

PS:Halte Euch mit der Anzeige ebenfalls auf dem Laufenden


----------



## Shurley (1 November 2006)

*AW: w*w.zin-service.eu Lastschrift*

Hallo,

auch ich mir wurde am 23.10 einen Betrag von 13,47 von meinem Konto gebucht.

 LASTSCHRIFT M. ERM.
 ZIN-SERVICE.EU......
......
ZIN-SERVICE.
 EU ABUCHUNG Z.I.N.S. QUARTA
 L4


Ich bin bei GMX reg. aber habe dort in keinster weise irgendwann mal meine Bankdaten eingegeben.

_aus rechtlichen Gründen persönliche und Kontendaten gelöscht _


----------



## Viola (1 November 2006)

*AW: w*w.zin-service.eu Lastschrift*

Auch ich bin Betroffene, aber nicht bei 1 & 1 :roll:


----------



## sunny240279 (2 November 2006)

*AW: w*w.zin-service.eu Lastschrift*

Hallo!

Danke! Hatte mir schon echt den Kopf zermatert, wo ich vergessen haben könnte, ne Reg. zu bezahlen. Gut dass auf meinem Konto Ebbe herrscht und nichts abgebucht werden könnte. Werde jetzt Anzeige bei der Polizei stellen. Es wurde auch bei mir versucht 13,47E abzubuchen.


----------



## dream-family (2 November 2006)

*AW: w*w.zin-service.eu Lastschrift*

Also ich habe keine Kontakte zu den Firmen GMX oder 1&1. Bei mir kann also die undichte Stelle nicht bei diesen Firmen liegen.

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## caveheart (2 November 2006)

*AW: w*w.zin-service.eu Lastschrift*

War auch  nur ein Versuch. Konnte es mir eigentlich auch nicht vorstellen. Im Netz sind die Möglichkeiten der Bankdatenbeschaffung ja riesig. Wahrscheinlich keine Chance zu ermitteln, woher die die Infos haben. Polizei hat sich auch noch nicht gemeldet, wird wohl noch 'n bißchen dauern.


----------



## Reducal (2 November 2006)

*AW: w*w.zin-service.eu Lastschrift*



caveheart schrieb:


> Halte Euch mit der Anzeige ebenfalls auf dem Laufenden





caveheart schrieb:


> Polizei hat sich auch noch nicht gemeldet...


Was glaubst du denn, wie das läuft? Normalerweise meldet sich die Polizei gar nicht bei einem Anzeigenerstatter sondern der bekommt nur noch eine Mitteilung über den Ausgang des Verfahrens durch die abschließend beschäftigte Staatsanwaltschaft. Auch wenn es gelegentlich Abweichungen gibt - so ist der Lauf der Dinge!


----------



## katzenjens (2 November 2006)

*AW: w*w.zin-service.eu Lastschrift*

Hallo,

inzwischen ist die Homepage des Anbieters nicht mehr erreichbar (403). Übrigens sind auch in meinem Bekanntenkreis die ersten Abbuchungen aufgefallen. Einige davon haben weder PC noch Internet. Wäre interessant zu wissen, woher die Daten sind.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## caveheart (2 November 2006)

*AW: w*w.zin-service.eu Lastschrift*

@reducal: Sorry, bin wahrscheinlich nicht so bewandert mit Anzeigen wie Du. Vielen Dank für den Tipp:sun: :-?


----------



## picolina (2 November 2006)

*AW: w*w.zin-service.eu Lastschrift*

Hallo,

auch mich hat's mit 13,47 EUR am 23.10. erwischt, wie ich vorhin festgestellt habe: 

ZIN-SERVICE.EU
... ZIN-SERVICE.
EU ABUCHUNG Z.I.N.S. QUARTAL4
...

Erst war ich nur irritiert, wer unter mir gänzlich unbekanntem Namen Geld von meinem Konto abbucht und bin auf der Suche nach der Firma im Netz auf dieses Forum gestoßen. Habe den Betrag daraufhin sofort zurückbuchen lassen. Und stimmt, die o.g. Website ist nicht mehr erreichbar. Ich bin nicht bei 1&1, habe aber einige gmx-Konten. 

Werde mich jetzt durch die Internetwache klicken, um Anzeige zu erstatten. Bin gespannt, wie es mit der Geschichte weitergeht. Die Gestalten werden doch eh nicht gefasst. Aber mich interessiert auch nur eins - wie kommen die an mein Konto??? Und vor allem: wie kommen die an Konten von Menschen ohne PC und Internet??? Wie gruselig...

Manuela


----------



## Viola (2 November 2006)

*AW: w*w.zin-service.eu Lastschrift*

Was vielleicht interessant ist, ist, dass die Lastschrift auf meinen "Mädchen"namen lautet und ich seit 3,5 Jahren verheiratet bin!


----------



## caveheart (3 November 2006)

*AW: w*w.zin-service.eu Lastschrift*

Kurze Sache noch. Habe gerade eine eMail der Polizei in Zell am Hamersbach erhalten. Wie schon hier beschrieben wurden Abbuchungen in ganz großem Stil vorgenommen. Die Ermittlungen laufen. Da die Banken Lastschriftverfahren selbstverständlich zur einziehenden Bank und dem dortigen Konto zurückverfolgen können, dürfte zumindest der dortige Kontoeröffner bekannt sein (theoretisch).

Also nochmal an alle: Es handelt sich hier also eindeutig um [........]. Die Beträge auf jeden Fall zurückbuchen lassen und nicht länger auf irgendwelche eMails dieser komischen Firma warten.


----------



## spaceboy (3 November 2006)

*AW: w*w.zin-service.eu Lastschrift*

Hallo zusammen,

Hier ist noch der Vollständigkeit halber ein Link ins Ebay-Forum (auch hier gab's wohl Betroffene)!

Schönen Gruß
spaceboy


----------



## Captain Picard (3 November 2006)

*AW: w*w.zin-service.eu Lastschrift*



caveheart schrieb:


> Also nochmal an alle: Es handelt sich hier also eindeutig um [........]. .


Hab das Wort noch gesehen. Die rechtliche "Würdigung" ist ausschließlich Sache der STA bzw Gerichts.
Daher sind die Admins/Mods gezwungen solche Wertungen zu löschen 
Tatsachenschilderungen sind  erlaubt, die Schlüsse daraus kann/darf/muß jeder selber  ziehen.


----------



## caveheart (3 November 2006)

*AW: w*w.zin-service.eu Lastschrift*

Ich finde es gut, dass hier schnell und aufmerksam reagiert wird. Habt natürlich Recht. Das entsprechende Wort war eine Wertung meinerseits, auch die Polizei hat nicht bestätigt, dass es sich hier um Betrug handelt. Es wird vom "Verdacht auf Betrug" ausgegangen. Nur noch 'mal zur Sicherstellung. Sollten mir ein weiterer Fauxpas passieren, bitte sofort korrigieren.


----------



## bluemchen85 (3 November 2006)

*AW: w*w.zin-service.eu Lastschrift*

Hallo zusammen,

Ich wüsste also auch gern wie das noch weiter geht und wieviele Leute daran betroffen sind. 

Meine Elten haben eine Abbuchung vom 28.10.06 über 13,47€.

Die Lastschrift wurde selbstverständlich gelöscht, jedoch heftig wie schnell man anscheinend eine Mark machen kann. Die Hälfte brauch ja die Lastschrift nicht platzen lassen und schon ist das Geld weg.

Naja wollte nur bescheid sagen das es noch einen mehr gibt der betroffen ist.

Gruß Bluemchen


----------



## bertl (3 November 2006)

*AW: w*w.zin-service.eu Lastschrift*

Hallo zusammen,
mir ist es auch so gegangen. Ich  habe eine Lastschrift von 11,97 € auf meinem Konto. Ich habe noch nie von dieser ominösen Firma gehört.
Da mit sowas ähnliches vor etlichen Jahren mit der Firma MOXMO schonmal passiert ist :wall: hab ich die bewärte strategie "Rückbuchung" veranlasst. Wie kommen diese gootverdammten ........ an unsere Kontodaten?
Kann mir das mal wer erklären?
Gruß bertl


----------



## SEP (4 November 2006)

*AW: w*w.zin-service.eu Lastschrift*



bertl schrieb:


> Wie kommen diese gootverdammten ........ an unsere Kontodaten?
> Kann mir das mal wer erklären?


Teilweise erklären, teilweise vermuten:
Bei jeder Überweisung wird u.a. die Kontoverbindung des Zahlenden übermittelt - und manche Empfängerlisten (z.B. Online-banking bei Firmen, die so Geld bekommen) zeigen auch diese Kontodaten an.
Ansonsten: Alle, denen man einmal oder mehrfach eine Abbuchungs-/Einzugsermächtigung erteilt, also je nach persönlichem Verhalten von der DTAG bis hin zur DB oder der Tankstelle an der Ecke und dem Supermarkt im Nachbardorf.

Und:
Es gibt einen Markt für solche Daten.

Ergo:
Es gibt irgendwo auch schwarze Schafe, die ihre Datenbanken verkloppen. Ganz sicher.

Frage beantwortet?


----------



## bertl (4 November 2006)

*AW: w*w.zin-service.eu Lastschrift*

Hallo,
danke. Das is ja echt der Wahnsinn. Daß es Adresshandel gibt war mir ja bewußt, aber daß bereits mit Bankdaten gehandelt wird ist mir neu.

Eine Frage hab ich noch an die betroffenen:
Wer hat aller Anzeige erstattet, bzw. z.B. die Verbraucherzentrale informiert. Oder hat jemand noch was ganz anderes veranlasst.
mfg Herbert


----------



## KatzenHai (4 November 2006)

*AW: w*w.zin-service.eu Lastschrift*



bertl schrieb:


> Hallo,
> danke. Das is ja echt der Wahnsinn. Daß es Adresshandel gibt war mir ja bewußt, aber daß bereits mit Bankdaten gehandelt wird ist mir neu.


Moment, SEP hat nicht gesagt, dass es statt findet. Er hat gemutmaßt, dass es wohl statt finden wird, wenn (was erkennbar ist) ein Markt existiert.

Wobei ich mich der Vermutung anschließe.


----------



## Captain Picard (4 November 2006)

*AW: w*w.zin-service.eu Lastschrift*

das Problem ist schon lange bekannt 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/25287


			
				heise online vom 02.03.2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Vorsicht mit Kontodaten im Internet
> Wer persönliche Daten wie Adresse und Bankverbindung im Internet preis gibt,
> riskiert, dass diese irgendwann in fremde Hände gelangen. Dabei geht die größte
> Gefahr eben nicht von bösen Hackern aus, die Verschlüsselungen knacken, bei
> ...


http://www.zdf.de/ZDFde/inhalt/21/0,1872,2398037,00.html


			
				WISO   schrieb:
			
		

> Täter finden Bankdaten meist im Internet
> 
> Egal ob Gehaltseingang, Mietzahlung oder bargeldloser Einkauf - das Girokonto ist aus dem Alltag nicht
> mehr wegzudenken. Betrüger nutzen die Kontodaten, um sich mittels Lastschriftverfahren zu
> ...


----------



## Captain Picard (4 November 2006)

*AW: w*w.zin-service.eu Lastschrift*

ht*p://zin-service.eu/


> error 404: File not found
> 
> The document you requested is not found.



nur noch im Googlecache zu finden 
http://209.85.135.104/search?q=cach...e.eu/+zin-service.eu&hl=de&gl=de&ct=clnk&cd=5


----------



## helena1 (6 November 2006)

*AW: w*w.zin-service.eu Lastschrift*

Hallo,

auch mich hat's mit 13,47 EUR am 23.10. erwischt, wie ich heute festgestellt habe: 

ZIN-SERVICE.EU
Konto: 0098046810 BLZ: 50080000
8207.9121.1167 ZIN-SERVICE.
EU ABUCHUNG Z.I.N.S. QUARTAL4

Erst war ich nur irritiert, wer unter mir unbekanntem Namen Geld von meinem Konto abbucht und bin auf der Suche nach der Firma im Netz auf dieses Forum gestoßen. Morgen werde ich den Betrag sofort zurückbuchen lassen.  Ich bin nicht bei 1&1 oder gmx. 

Werde auch Anzeige erstatten. 

Es würde mich interessieren, wie die auf meine Daten gekommen sind


----------



## Captain Picard (6 November 2006)

*AW: w*w.zin-service.eu Lastschrift*



helena1 schrieb:


> Es würde mich interessieren, wie die auf meine Daten gekommen sind


Der Möglichkeiten  sind viele:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=172800#post172800
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=172836#post172836


----------



## spaceboy (7 November 2006)

*AW: w*w.zin-service.eu Lastschrift*



helena1 schrieb:


> Es würde mich interessieren, wie die auf meine Daten gekommen sind



...wie schon von captain picard beschrieben, es gibt unzählige Möglichkeiten! Einen Arbeitskollegen ist es vor Jahren passiert, daß ihm jemand das Altpapier durchwühlt hatte und EC-Lastschrift-Belege (da steht ja BLZ und Kontonr. drauf - mehr braucht man nicht für eine Lastschrift) von Tankstellen, Supermärkten, etc. gesammelt hatte. Brauche wohl nicht weiter zu erzählen, oder...?

Ich habe heute auch der Vollständigkeit halber Strafanzeige bei meiner Polizeidienststelle erstattet; Ich kann jeden anderen auch nur dazu raten, die Polizei einzuschalten. Jedenfalls fühle ich mich jetzt besser :ritter:

Schönen Gruß
spaceboy


----------



## Gemey (9 November 2006)

*AW: w*w.zin-service.eu Lastschrift*

Hallo,

meine Bank hat die 13,47 € zurückgeholt vom Konto 98046***, BLZ 50080***,
Empfänger Zin-Service.EU

MfG Gemey

_Daten anonymisiert modaction _


----------



## moro7 (9 November 2006)

*AW: w*w.zin-service.eu Lastschrift*

Hallo Jens,
mir ging es genauso. Mir wurde exakt der selbe Betrag von dieser ominösen Firma, von der ich vorher noch nie etwas gehört hatte abgebucht.
Ich habe das Geld zurück buchen lassen. Ich kann mir nur vorstellen, dass die die Kontodaten eventuell von E-bay haben. Wenn ich etwas verkaufe gebe ich meine Bankverbindung an und so kann es vielleicht sein.
Ich weiß jetzt nicht soll ich Anzeige erstatten? Wenn ja keiner etwas unternimmt treiben die weiter ihr Unwesen.

L.G. Martha


katzenjens schrieb:


> anscheinend gibt es mal wieder einen Versuch, Leuten unbemerkt das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen. Einen Kollegen von mir hat es auch erwischt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 November 2006)

*AW: w*w.zin-service.eu Lastschrift*



> Bei flüchtigen Lesen denkt man, dass es Zinsen sind.


leider ist ja deren nettes Popup nicht mehr da...

"Steht auf Ihrer Lastschrift- oder Kreditkartenabrechung ZINS Service???"
Für Juristen ist das sicher kein Beweis - aber im Prinzip sind die sogar so ehrlich und geben zu, mit was der Buchungstext verwechselt werden sollte...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=171842#post171842


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 November 2006)

*AW: w*w.zin-service.eu Lastschrift*



Gemey schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> meine Bank hat die 13,47 € zurückgeholt vom Konto 98046***, BLZ 50080***,
> Empfänger Zin-Service.EU
> ...



50080xxx Dresdner Bank (61283) Bad Homburg vdH
50080xxx Dresdner Bank (61118 ) Bad Vilbel
50080xxx Dresdner Bank (65796) Bedleoden, Taunus
50080xxx Dresdner Bank (63272) Dreleich
50080xxx Dresdner Bank (65727) Eschborn, Taunus
50080xxx Dresdner Bank (60613) Frankfurt, Main
50080xxx Dresdner Bank (61142) Friedberg, Hess
50080xxx Dresdner Bank (61381) Friedrichsdorf, Taunus
50080xxx Dresdner Bank (65795) Hattersheim, Main
50080xxx Dresdner Bank (65701) Hofheirn, Taunus
50080xxx Dresdner Bank (65762) Kelkheim, Taunus
50080xxx Dresdner Bank (61462) Königstein, Taunus
50080xxx Dresdner Bank (63202) Langen,Hess
50080xxx Dresdner Bank (63263) Neu-Isenburg
50080xxx Dresdner Bank (61440) Oberursel, Taunus
50080xxx Dresdner Bank Fil Limesstadt (65818 ) Schwalbach, Taunus


----------



## katzenjens (12 November 2006)

*AW: w*w.zin-service.eu Lastschrift*

Mich würde mal interessieren, mit wieviel sich der [ edit]  aus dem Staub machen konnte. Wenn er nur am 23.10. Lastschriften eingezogen hat, konnte er am nächsten oder übernächsten Tag jeweils an den Geldautomaten die Kohle abheben. Ist ein recht einfaches Unterfangen. Dass allerdings auch die Bank vorher keinen Verdacht schöpfte, wundert mich etwas. Oder die Konten waren alle von anderen (gefälschten?) Identitäten eröffnet. Dazu die Limited in Wiesbaden organisiert. In der Presse habe ich noch nix mitbekommen, auch vor Ort nicht. Ob bei den betroffenen grundsätzlich nun die Lastschriften zurückgebucht wurden, oder nur bei denen, die es gemerkt haben?

Ich befürchte, wir werden es in Zukunft noch mehr mit solchen ausgeklügelten [ edit]  zu tun bekommen :-(.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## siebenzwerge (14 November 2006)

*AW: w*w.zin-service.eu Lastschrift*

hallo,

auch mich hat die schon oft erwähnte abbuchungstour der suspekten firma z.i.n.s. getroffen, 11,97 euro am 23.10. mit den o.g. vermerken auf dem kontoauszug. ich habe mich per mail an die firma gewandt, da auf deren "damals" noch existierenden internetseite keine tel-nr. o.ä. angegebn war und erhielt im unterschied zu einigen anderen sehr zügig (24.10.) folgende überaus freundliche antwort: 

"Sehr geehrte...,

vielen Dank für Ihre Email über w*w.zin-service.eu

Unser Kundenservice wird sich in den nächsten Tagen bezüglich Ihrer 
Anfrage bei Ihnen melden. Wir bitten um etwas Geduld. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
M. F.  - Kundenbetreuer 
Z.I.N.S. Ltd"

sie meldeten sich tatsächlich telefonisch, am 26.10. um (achtung!) 21.50 uhr! welche seriöse firma ruft um diese zeit noch kunden an?? der herr am telefon entschuldigte sich zwar für den späten anruf, druckste aber sonst ziemlich herum und konnte keine genauen angaben zu meinen fragen machen. z.b. wollte ich wissen wann ich den vertrag abgeschlossen haben soll. seine antwort: "vor 4 oder 5 monaten, vielleicht auch vor einem jahr". (aaaah ja?!?!?) ich hätte mich online dort eingetragen, so erklärte er, und deshalb habe er keinen schriftlichen vertrag vorliegen, den er mir zuschicken könne. (ach so...?!?!) 

als meine adresse nannte er mir eine uralte, wo ich schon seit 3 jahren nicht mehr wohne. und obwohl ich ihn bat, mir die benötigte kündigung ("...wenn sie unsere leistungen nicht MEHR in nutzen wollen...") per mail zu schicken, um zu vermeiden, meine aktuelle adresse angeben zu müssen, kam der umschlag 2 tage später per post (wie auch immer sie plötzlich an meine aktuelle adresse gekommen sind). mit folgendem inhalt: kündigungsbestätigung in doppelter ausführung, eine auftragsbestätigung mit dem vermerk: "dies ist nur für unsere unterlagen und kein neuer vertrag!" (klar doch...) und ein dienstleistungsvertrag. dies alles sollte ich unterschreiben und zurück schicken. was ich natürlich gelassen habe.

statt dessen habe ich den betrag zurückbuchen lassen, mich von der verbraucherzentrale beraten lassen, daraufhin der firma einen brief (widerspruch gegen den angeblichen vertrag) geschrieben und das ganze bei der polizei - übrigens wie zuvor im brief erwähnt - zur anzeige gebracht.

jetzt harre ich der dinge, die da noch kommen wögen. ich hoffe sehr, dass die polizei so lange ermittelt, bis sie irgendwas rausfinden und möglicherwiese gegen diese firma vorgehen können (*wunschdenken*). denn einfach geld bei wer weiß wie vielen leuten abzubuchen, das geht gar nicht!!!

so, jetzt fühl ich mich besser (ist ja auch recht ausführlich geworden).  

LG aus dem wald  
siebenzwerge

_persönliche Daten gelöscht modaction _


----------



## Captain Picard (14 November 2006)

*AW: w*w.zin-service.eu Lastschrift*

Ein "Unternehmen" dessen HP schon seit Wochen nicht mehr erreichbar ist 


> error 404: File not found
> 
> The document you requested is not found.


sollte kein allzu bedrohlicher Gegner sein.....


----------



## roedler.s (14 November 2006)

*AW: w*w.zin-service.eu Lastschrift*

Hallo!

Sogar meine Großmutter ist von dem [] (zin-service.eu Lastschrift) betroffen. Wir haben schon vermutet dass es an ihrem Zeitungsabonnement liegt. Dort hat sie ihre Bankdaten bekanntgegeben. Die Abbuchung war am 24.10., wir haben nur davon erfahren, weil uns unsere Hausbank darauf aufmerksam gemacht hat. Bei einem so kleinen Betrag kommt man eigentlich auch gar nicht auf die Idee der Sache nachzugehen und davon profitieren natürlich die [].

Gruß
Sandra

*[Virenscanner: 2 Wörter entfernt]*


----------



## katzenjens (14 November 2006)

*AW: w*w.zin-service.eu Lastschrift*

Kleine Info am Rande. Registriert wurde die Domain lt. Eurid

Name  zin-service  
Status  REGISTERED  
Registered  17 May 2006  
Last update  17 May 2006 19:42  

Quelle: http://www.eurid.eu

@siebenzwerge: Konntest Du die Telefonnummer des Anrufers sehen? Bitte hier nicht veröffentlichen, ggfls. per PN übermitteln.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## siebenzwerge (14 November 2006)

*AW: w*w.zin-service.eu Lastschrift*

@katzenjens: ich konnte die tel.-nr. leider nicht sehen, dafür ist unser telefon zu alt...:-? 

gruß,
siebenzwerge


----------



## caveheart (15 November 2006)

*AW: w*w.zin-service.eu Lastschrift*

Also, hatte noch ein Gespräch mit der Kripo Offenburg. Dort wurde gesagt, dass eine Menge Leute geprellt wurden. Die Adresse in Zell am Hamersbach ist, wen wundert's, eine Scheinadresse. Desweiteren ist der eingetragene Direktor Iosif Z. selbstverständlich keine natürliche bzw. echte Person. Die Ermittlungen laufen weiter. Im Fokus der Ermittler steht nun erstmal neben der Feststellung der Identitäten der Inhaber der Firma ZINS auch die Feststellung, wie die vermeintlichen Täter an die enormen Bankdaten herangekommen sind.

@katzenjens: Bezüglich Deiner Frage, mit wieviel die sich aus dem Staub machen konnten, meinte der Beamte, dass die Dresdner Bank sehr schnell und umsichtig reagiert habe. Näheres erläuterte er nicht, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass nichts ausgezahlt wurde.

Nun gut, vielleicht wird es sich im Sande verlaufen, aber ein bißchen Hoffnung, dass die Ermittlungen zum Erfolg führen, darf man noch haben.


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 November 2006)

*AW: w*w.zin-service.eu Lastschrift*

Dann soll die Kripo Offenburg mal nachfragen, wie sich der Limitedanbieter der Identität des Directors versichert hat. 
stichwort "due diligence". Wenn der gepennt hat: Ärger?
Scheinadressen funktionieren in diesem Gewerbe immer, solange Banken Geld wollen (Kontoführung? Wer hat denn das Konto gegründet?) oder Firmen Geld wollen für Nummernvermietungen oder was weiss ich.
Wenn's schief läuft: Achselzucken.
Mannomann, zufällig sitzt der Limitedgründer in diesem Fall doch gleich um die Ecke
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=171841#post171841
(Hofheim/Taunus). 
Kann ja mal passieren bei 1000 Gründungen im Monat... (laut FAZ)
Ok, aber hier scheint das ja alles recht glimpflich abgegangen zu sein, weil (warum eigentlich?) ausnahmsweise mal schnell und vernünftig reagiert wurde...
Münchner Insiderjoke: Alle Griechen sind gleich?


----------



## kenakon (15 November 2006)

*AW: w*w.zin-service.eu Lastschrift*

Hallo Ihr, mir ist es auch passiert , und auf die Frage des Zusammenhangs mit
1&1 kann ich nur sagen,daß ich vor einigen Monaten meine Domain bei 1&1 gekündigt hatte, also dort mal einen Vertrag hatte. Gottsei Dank hat meine Bank es selbst zurückgebucht, da mein Konto derzeit nicht gedeckt war *gg

23.10.06
 LASTSCHRIFT 
ZIN-SERVICE.EU
2765.7402.1731 ZIN-SERVICE.
EU ABUCHUNG Z.I.N.S. QUARTA
 -11,97 EUR

Liebe Grüße Kenakon


----------



## oberhausen4 (25 November 2006)

*AW: w*w.zin-service.eu Lastschrift*

HI, ich habe das gleiche Problem gehabt, es wurde auch ein Anspruch geltend gemacht über 13,47 €, habe die Summe stornieren lassen und eine Mail an die genannte Adresse auf deren Wepseite gesand....bis dato noch keine Antwort (es sind derweil 2 Monate vergangen )


----------



## Captain Picard (25 November 2006)

*AW: w*w.zin-service.eu Lastschrift*



oberhausen4 schrieb:


> .bis dato noch keine Antwort (es sind derweil 2 Monate vergangen )


bezweifle sehr stark, dass noch was kommt, die Seite ist zwar noch registriert 
aber seit Wochen "außer Betrieb"


> error 404: File not found
> The document you requested is not found.


----------



## careyer (6 Januar 2007)

*AW: w*w.zin-service.eu Lastschrift*

Hallo,

habe heute postalisch meine Kontoauszuüge zugestellt bekommen. Auch bei mir wurden 13,47 EUR von ZIN-SERVICE.EU unberechtigterweise eingezogen.

Ich bin Kunde bei 1&1 und meine Kontodaten sind dort hinterlegt.
Habe gerade meiner Bank eine TAN-authentifizierte Mitteilung mit der Bitte um Rückbuchung geschickt und online Anzeige bei der Polizei NRW erstattet.

Grüße
careyer


----------



## spaceboy (8 Januar 2007)

*AW: w*w.zin-service.eu Lastschrift*

Hallo an alle Leidgenossen,

Ich habe Mitte November '06 Anzeige bei der Polizei NRW erstattet (nicht online - war auf der Wache), bisher allerdings ohne Reaktionen bzw. Ermittlungs-Ergebnisse. Ich denke wir müssen da wohl noch etwas abwarten, oder? (Habe keine Erfahrungswerte, wie lange sowas dauern kann...)

Schönen Gruß aus NRW und nachträglich ein gutes neues Jahr an alle!
Martin


----------



## Billy (9 Januar 2007)

*AW: w*w.zin-service.eu Lastschrift*

Hallo, habe gerade den Thread gelesen.

Da meine Mutter letztes WE verstorben ist, war ich heute auf der Bank um ihr 
Konto zu überprüfen und da fiel mir auch so eine Abbuchung von *ZIN-Service.EU am 23.10.2006* auf, die mir auch gleich sehr seltsam vorkam.

Ich fragte bei der Bank nach aber die wussten auch nicht was das ist,konnten 
mir nur sagen das die Abbuchung an die Dresdner Bank in Frankfurt a.M ging.
Also hab ich mal gegoogelt und bin hier auf dieses Forum gestoßen.

Ist ja doch sehr interessant jetzt zu wissen das man betrogen wurde.

*Ich kann nur sagen, das meine Mutter überhaupt kein Internet hatte, also muß es wohl noch andere Möglichkeiten geben an die Daten ranzukommen.*

Ich werde auf alle Fälle morgen versuchen das Geld zurückzubuchen, hoffe das klappt.

Wäre auch sehr dankbar wenn ich hier noch etwas über die Ergebnisse der Anzeigen erfahren könnte.

Ich melde mich auch wieder.

Danke und bis dann.
Gruß Billy


----------



## Billy (10 Januar 2007)

*AW: w*w.zin-service.eu Lastschrift*

So, war heute (10.01.07) auf der Bank und habe denen dort mal die Sachlage,
wie ich sie hier im Forum vorfand, geschildert.

Die Bank hat sofort eine Rückbuchung durchgeführt (obwohl die 6 Wochen Frist schon lange um ist) und mir auch gleich das Geld wieder gutgeschrieben.
Allerdings wurde ich darauf aufmerksam gemacht das diese ominöse Firma gegen die Rückbuchung vorgehen kann, da wie gesagt die 6 Wochen um sind.

Desweiteren wird das ganze der Sparkasse Damstadt (bei der meine Mutter Kunde war) gemeldet und geschaut ob man da was machen kann.

Die Dame von der Sparkasse war sehr dankbar für die Information über diese Abbuchungen.

Ich werde wohl in den nächsten Tagen das ganze auch noch zur Anzeige bringen.

Ich danke Euch allen jetzt schon mal für Eure Infos,
ich find es klasse das es so ein Forum gibt.

Falls ich Irgendwelche Ergebnisse bekomme, werde ich mich hier nochmal melden.

Gruß Billy


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Januar 2007)

*AW: w*w.zin-service.eu Lastschrift*



Billy schrieb:


> Allerdings wurde ich darauf aufmerksam gemacht das diese ominöse Firma gegen die Rückbuchung vorgehen kann, da wie gesagt die 6 Wochen um sind.


kompletter  Nonsens was die  Bank da von sich gibt, mit BGH Urteilen tun die sich oft schwer...  
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=150780#post150780


----------



## careyer (11 Januar 2007)

*AW: w*w.zin-service.eu Lastschrift*

Servus...

habe heute von meiner Bank folgende Mitteilung erhalten:



> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Guten Tag,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.
> ...


----------



## jupp11 (11 Januar 2007)

*AW: w*w.zin-service.eu Lastschrift*



			
				Postbank schrieb:
			
		

> Daran ändert auch das Urteil des Bundesgerichtshofs (XI ZR 258/99 vom 06. Juni 2000) nichts, nach dem einer Lastschrift zeitlich unbefristet widersprochen werden kann.


Es ist schon erstaunlich, wie der ehemalige Staatsbetrieb ganz offen erklärt, dass  BGH Urteile ihn einen feuchten Kehricht interessieren


----------



## Billy (11 Januar 2007)

*AW: w*w.zin-service.eu Lastschrift*

*@ careyer* 

Hast Du Deiner Bank erzählt das es sich hierbei um eine [ edit]  Firma und vermutlich um [ edit] handelt ?


Ich z.B. habe bei meiner Bank von diesem Forum erzählt und auch gesagt das wohl schon einige Personen betroffen sind.
Habe die Situation kurz geschildert und das hat gereicht.

Ich denke aber das sich diese Firma wohl nicht mehr meldet und den Betrag nicht nochmal abbucht.


*@ Captain Picard*

Das mit dem BGH Urteil hab ich meiner Bank auch gesagt,
ging aber auch ohne, mußte nur diese Belehrung unterschreiben  

Gruß Billy


----------

